# Buying A Strela



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Finally thinking about getting round to buying a Strela










& was wondering where would be best to track one down. I'm not necessarily expecting to go with the cheapest but am more interested in dealing with a trustworthy supplier. Can any of you with Strela's recommend a good supplier?

Cheers.


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

I know that these are for sale on ebay with a seller from Finland because I was thinking about buying one but as I didn't end up doing that I cannot offer them a recommendation, however it is a mighty fine looking watch and I was sorely tempted.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

LozR said:


> I know that these are for sale on ebay with a seller from Finland because I was thinking about buying one but as I didn't end up doing that I cannot offer them a recommendation, however it is a mighty fine looking watch and I was sorely tempted.


That's where I got the pic from & it seems okay feedback wise, but there don't seem to be any UK sellers on the web as most of them seem to be priced in $'s or swiss francs.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Ian,

great to see you posting again, missed you mate, have you tried Juri Levenberg, try a google has an ebay store, heard mainly good reports, I bought the Strella here so cant advise a

all the best martin :thumbsup:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> great to see you posting again, missed you mate, have you tried Juri Levenberg, try a google has an ebay store, heard mainly good reports, I bought the Strella here so cant advise a
> 
> all the best martin :thumbsup:


Hi Martin

Thanks for the heads up. I'll have a look at his store & see if anything grabs me. It will be my one expensive 'Russian' as i'd like to continue getting some more cheapies, but haven't seen anything interesting other than makes I've already got.

Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Ian

I got my Strela from Juri - some time back - a smooth transaction and from Europe so no import duties.

JL seems to have a patchy reputation. But OK in my experience.

This ones a 38mm? In case you're interested in bigger, I believe a 44mm Strela is in the pipeline for 2011 arrival...

You'll love the Strela


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Ian
> 
> I got my Strela from Juri - some time back - a smooth transaction and from Europe so no import duties.
> 
> ...


44mm are the Volmax ones with a price closer to â‚¬500+ (and labelled Sturmanskie :thumbsdown: )

BTW, PM following to OP and you Dave!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Not used him personally but have heard good reports about Julian Kampmann. Fantastic selection too.

http://www.poljot24.de/en/index.html


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Cheers Guys, I'll have a look at them & keep them in mind. Probably going to sell my Poljot Mig29 (also a 3133) to part fund it & then it's just to decide which variety, colour & strap.


----------

